# Apa 2012



## Crashman

The M6 is a very fast bow. It has an aggressive draw cycle that comes up quick and has a fairly long plateau on the draw force curve. It has a very solid back wall that makes it a joy to shoot back tension with, and at my draw length of 27" I found the let off and valley to be comfortable. It is suprisingly lacking shock and vibration on the shot, and reasonably quiet for a bow that produces this kind of energy, delivering a solid but muted 'thud' on the shot. It also has a very compact feel to it with the 6" brace height and 32" axle length. This is the bow I was looking forward to the most in the 2012 APA line up, I will likely hunt the rest of the season with this bow.


----------



## LeLynx34

Hi Crashman,

Thank you for your review on the M6 , i'm owner of a King Cobra and i would like to get a shoter ATA bow but that keep speed !.

I think that this bow will come the "brother" of my King Cobra !.

Thank you !.

Jacques.


----------



## TeneX

The mamba m6 is the bow i am most impressed with from APA this year!
it is fast fast fast and surprisingly easy to shoot!
If you have a king cobra, i'm pretty confident that you will like the m6

Allan


----------



## LeLynx34

Allan,

I 've read that your are in the team Bowtech ,so if possible can you compare objectively the M6 with the D350.

thanks ,

Jacques


----------



## SuphanXP

I think Alan is at the Vegas shoot this weekend Jacques, prob won't get an reply until after the weekend is over. But I would be interested to hear his comparison review too, Alan knows his stuff pretty good.


----------



## LeLynx34

Hello SuphanXP,

Okay i'll wait that Allan come back from his tournament !.

thanks guys for the informations .

Jacques.


----------



## Iron Mike

Crashman knows his APA without a doubt......trust his reviews.

Now if I could just find some draw mods for my KC i'd love to be shooting it. Until then my Pit Viper will have to do.:darkbeer:


----------



## Hoytalpha35

Was able to shoot all there bows last friday night at Cutting Edge Hunting Supply in Chauvin. The entry sidewinders I didn't care for much not a very nice draw cycle. I prefer a balanced bow so my two favourites were the M6 it sits nicely in hand and the xl35. The single cams all have a real nice solid wall with the draw stop. My only complaint and it is personal preference is I do like a fatter grip.


----------



## rolyat008

Really interested in hearing some opinions on the the dual cam Sidewinder He2... Anybody shot one? It looks like it has all the same stuff as the mambas, just doesn't have the carry handle or roller guard(I prefer a cable slide anyways). 3.4lbs, 7" brace, 30" ata, 333 ibo, and the staility of dual cams... looks like a winner to me. Anybody have any comments on how it holds and feels on the shot? Kick/vibration?


----------



## LeLynx34

Hi,

Crashman when you read this post can make us a little reviews of the M6 , thanks !.

Jacques.


----------



## Crashman

Hi Jacques, I would love to write up a proper review for the M6 but to be honest I do not have the proper equipment to do this properly. I do not own a chronograph or a way to properly measure the force-draw curve so any review that I would write would be totally subjective. If you are a short to mid length draw (no longer than 28"), I think this bow would be an excellent choice for someone looking for a fast dual cam bow. If you are a longer draw length, say 29" or longer I would suggest the XLR36 or XL39. These two longer axle length bows would provide a better platform for the longer draw lengths. If you are currently shooting the King Cobra, I think you would really like the M6.


----------



## RyanBambach

I am really considering the XLR36 right now. Actually its a close toss up between it and the Elite "Pure". I have had a chance to shoot both the APA's and the Elites (unfortunatly no one locally had the models I am after though and would have to be ordered). Specs between the two seem to be almost identical with the weight being the really only difference and the APA is a few ounces heavier and I assume its just the extra bracing in the riser for the carry handel. One question for you Crashman would be about the actual draw weights of the APA's. Ideally I am looking for a multi-purpose hunting/3D for hunting I am looking for 65lbs (posibility of swapping the riffle with the bow for moose season in the up coming years) but then would love to shoot a high 50's low 60's for 3D with it also. How much can they adjust? and I am assuming you are better off to keep it at the higher range of the weight scale???

Thanks...Ryan


----------



## Pierre Couture

RyanBambach said:


> I am really considering the XLR36 right now. Actually its a close toss up between it and the Elite "Pure". I have had a chance to shoot both the APA's and the Elites (unfortunatly no one locally had the models I am after though and would have to be ordered). Specs between the two seem to be almost identical with the weight being the really only difference and the APA is a few ounces heavier and I assume its just the extra bracing in the riser for the carry handel. One question for you Crashman would be about the actual draw weights of the APA's. Ideally I am looking for a multi-purpose hunting/3D for hunting I am looking for 65lbs (posibility of swapping the riffle with the bow for moose season in the up coming years) but then would love to shoot a high 50's low 60's for 3D with it also. How much can they adjust? and I am assuming you are better off to keep it at the higher range of the weight scale???
> 
> Thanks...Ryan


They have a 10 pound range like most bows, but from personal experience, if you shoot a medium-heavy arrow weight (450-500 grains), even a 55# draw weight would give you upwards of 60 ft-lbs of Kinetic Energy, plenty enough to get a full pass through on moose.


----------



## Crashman

Yes 10 lbs draw weight range, and often times the bows come a little "hot", and will give 2-3 lbs more than the advertised peak draw weight.


----------



## Rampant

RyanBambach said:


> I am really considering the XLR36 right now. Actually its a close toss up between it and the Elite "Pure". I have had a chance to shoot both the APA's and the Elites (unfortunatly no one locally had the models I am after though and would have to be ordered). Specs between the two seem to be almost identical with the weight being the really only difference and the APA is a few ounces heavier and I assume its just the extra bracing in the riser for the carry handel. One question for you Crashman would be about the actual draw weights of the APA's. Ideally I am looking for a multi-purpose hunting/3D for hunting I am looking for 65lbs (posibility of swapping the riffle with the bow for moose season in the up coming years) but then would love to shoot a high 50's low 60's for 3D with it also. How much can they adjust? and I am assuming you are better off to keep it at the higher range of the weight scale???
> 
> Thanks...Ryan


Hi Ryan

I'm about an hour from Fergus. I have several APA bows here that you're welcome to shoot at your convenience, including a Mamba XL36 and a Viper XL39. 
My bows are not for sale, but you can try them.

Nigel


----------



## #1 big archer

It's nice to see a bow companie able to supply to tall people the 33 inch draw would be perfect or even the 32.5 inch both with a short string loop would work for me at 70pnd.


----------



## roblytle13

CRASHMAN, I have a 27inch draw and was wondering what speed you were getting arrow weight and all please


----------



## Crashman

I haven't had a chance to chrony it yet. I will try over the holidays for you.


----------



## Engine10

My APA Black Mamba MX2 at 65lbs 27.5" shoots 300gr (27" CX Maxima/100gr Montec) in a range from 290-300 FPS. 
At 58lbs it's in the 275-285 range.
I'm using a Radartron chrony and have found it to be very close in it's speed measurment to the chronograph they use at The Archer's Nook


----------



## LeLynx34

Hi crashman,

thank you for your comments !, the M6 will be my next bow !


----------



## gmarston

Ryan. 
I just thought i would give my two cents. I own both the pure and the xl36 apa. both great bows. The aba is much faster. I shoot a 30 inch draw and a 405 to 410 grain arrow my pure shoots 260 my apa 290 at 59 to 62 lbs. depending on the scale. the back wall on the pure is the selling point and for me I shoot it better. my friend shoots the apa better. He likes holding a little back tension both drive tacks. If I had to choice a hunting set up the apa by far. can tune and work on the bow with out a press. APA is the best all around bow. good luck on your choice cant go wrong with either. 
If your choice a tour let me know Have one i might sell.


----------



## RyanBambach

Hi gmarston- Funny you just posted this today...I was actually going to respond to the post seeing now I finally have mine all setup! 
Landed up getting a Mamba 36xlr and love it!


----------



## gmarston

Good Choice there is a lot of things about this bow that make it one of the very best. My girl friend shoots the same bow she loves it and I am looking for a m6 for hunting . good looking bow


----------



## Brent Martin

Any recommended dealers in Ontario where I can try one out?


----------



## 3--d

PM Crashman...he will point you in the right direction for a dealer

Andy


----------

